# plant/algae issues



## lowee (Dec 18, 2006)

Im having a few problems with my plants and growing/algae at the moment. Heres a few specs:

110W giving me about 2.4WPG
2x nutafin CO2 systems
Does 1xweekly with flourish
Flourish root tabs

Ph:6.7
Kh:4 degrees
Gh:10
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate:70

All of my plants seem to be growing well, except for a couple.






There are some pics of my amazon swords, they are growing well but some leaves are yellowing, others are getting holes in and on some the veins seem to have yellowed/browned (as you can see from the pic)



Here are my grass type plants, not sure on what they are though. They are really struggling and are yellowing/dying off.

[/url

And the polysperma is growing well, but not many shoot are growing near the bottom of the plant and the ones that do are yellowing.

[url=http://imageshack.us]

Can anyone help me with this? As it is really starting to annoy me.

Thanks alot


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

The yellowing and holes in the swords tell me that you need to dose some Potassium. Seachem (maker of Flourish) also has Potassium, so I'd pick up some next time you go to the LFS or order online.

The second picture looks like Corkscrew Vallisneria. Is your tank tall? How many gallons? I never could get mine to grow well in my 55g, but it did well in my shorter tanks, for some reason. I had 2.4wpg over my 55g and they still wouldn't grow. I'm not sure how to fix this problem, except to add more light to the tank. If they are shaded, you could make sure they are in open light.

The bottom leaves/shoots of the Hygro may not be getting enough light. Alot of my stem plants don't get enough light near the bottom, so if they do produce shoots near the bottom, they are usually holey and discolored. You could try spreading the stems out more if it bothers you, or not.  Its up to you.


----------



## Ltrepeter2000 (Dec 6, 2006)

Swords - If the swords develop holes in the leaf its usually from a fish/snail nipping at it but eventually your outer leaves are going to yellow out and require you to remove them. You seem to have good central growth so they are fine. 

"grass plant" appears to be valisneria spirallis, which is a tough plant if the root base is disturbed. If you have moved this recently than that could be part of the problem. When I first got this all of the green melted off but the root base spurred new growth and they are all along the back of a 20 gal tank. 

The polysperma is not going to grow near the bottom unless you trim it down there. It will split where you trim it so if you want lower bushier growth trim lower. The yellowing could be from shadowing from the upper growth on the plant after looking at your picture since it seems to be planted in the corner. The end of the bulb and placement of the plant in the tank can also lead to it not getting the same amount of light as the plants in the center of the tank. Its also possible that the plant is not getting enough iron. 

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like K deficiency to me also...............
Stem plants always look bad at the bottom. Thats why we place midground plants in front of them and foreground plants in front of those.....


----------

